# Discontinued Sig 1911 Super Target is it worth $1600?



## Benchmark (Sep 15, 2020)

Discontinued Sig 1911 Super Target is it worth $1600?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

This is a weird market.

As for discontinued items, the supply vs demand is not in your favor. 



Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

VAMarine said:


> *This is a weird market.*
> 
> As for discontinued items, the supply vs demand is not in your favor.
> 
> ...


Indeed it is!!!


----------

